# Using mini's from companies other than GW in WHF..?



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey there, I was recently in my local GW store and was talking about Gamezone miniatures to some of the staff. I'm building a vampire counts army and am substituting their zombie wolves for dire wolves and the harvester chariot as a corpse cart... They argued that they aren't tournament legal (not that I'm anywhere near good enough to participate!), but that they really liked the range.
I'm going to be getting some more soon (the mournful knights are cheaper than blood knights and are really exiting figures), but don't want to 'offend' anyone who would argue they have no place in a game of warhammer.
I wondered if anyone had any thoughts on using proxies in games... Obviously they have to 'fit' and I think these ones really do. Thanks for any thoughts or examples.
Cheers


----------



## Salvor (Jul 7, 2008)

Some fo the other minis available are really good and offer great and cheaper alternatives.
The only problem is that GW won't allow you to field them either at sponsored tournaments or in the stores, at least as far as I am aware.


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Usually for friendly games that kind of thing is fine but Salvor is right. I love other mini companies, I bought a friend of mine the Wood Elf King mini from Reaper Miniatures for his WE army (go figure), he loved it. In my opinion it looks better than some of the GW WE lords.


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

I suppose for me it's all about having a cool looking army, different than the average battalion in a box (nothing wrong with that though). By using a mixture of classic and new GW models with a few alternative pieces thrown in. I've got an idea for another corpse cart to use the old undead war machines chariot model and pile it with plastic zomibies! If it succeeds I'll have to post pics.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing wrong with using different than GW models in friendly games, and unsponsored tournaments. It's just when you get to GW Sponsored Tournaments, and at GW stores you might get problems. If that doesn't bother you, go with it! I don't believe I have any army for WHF that is 100% GW figures. My Lizards were there, but I got a discount Partha scaled beast for my Carnosaur, and a Hordes Crocodilian for a Kroxigor, and that went out the window.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

If you are concerned about it for playing friendly games at the GW store best thing to do is ask the manager, some are more lax than others depending on what minis they are, how obvious it is they aren't GW and how many you have. If it was a case of one or two models that were unobtrusive and fitted in well with the GW models then you may be allowed to use them, since even GW staff see that banning a customer's army over one model is overkill and bad for business sometimes!


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are my newest aquisitions, I will prob get some Dire wolves and at least one corpse cart at some point - I just couldn't resist these!
I'll post pics of their progress, till then, thank you for your comments.
Cheers!


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

The manager of the store would probably be more inclined to let you play if you pointed out that a vast majority of your army IS actually GW models and therefore you HAVE spent a lot of your hard earned cash on GW products.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Oooh, shiney... I like the cart.

I think it very much depends on the manager, but even then, if you think they're being a bit harsh, you have to remember it's their job to sell GW minis. I have heard of people being prevented from playing because their figures 'weren't GW' when in fact they were just _old_. On the other hand, I've also heard staff discussing other mini and model vehicle manufacturers (and games, sometimes) in a very positive light, and how they've used parts from different ranges in their armies... because most GW staff are gamers first, I reckon.

If you play most of your games in-store at a GW, it's worth talking to the manager and seeing what the store's policy is (and show him the models, and get hm to agree that they're great!); if you play most of your games at a local games store, it won't matter; if you play mostly at home, it _really_ doesn't matter - at worst, you might have to tweak a few units out of your list for playing in a GW store, but generally I reckon it won't come to that.

Hope it works out for you!

:fingers crossed cyclops:


----------



## THAT-FAT-GUY (Mar 25, 2009)

well i think in a tournament u could say its a very very amziing conversion


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i once got bollocked for using night goblins as 40K gretchin at my store. but i did have 60 of them, so...
but it realy does depend on the guys worinking there. the manager at my store is an absoulte twat when it comes down to this sort of thing, but the other staff are cool with it.


----------



## lotharbubonicus (Mar 25, 2009)

I have no problems with using other companies models in 40K or WHFB, my Dwarf army has several types in it. As does my Mordheim Chaos Warband. 

But It just wouldn't seem right to try and take my figures into a GW store and use them there. Luckily I've an Independent store down in Exeter where I can use them.

If you want to try other companies figures in a Tournament, check with the Organizers before you do anything. You don't want to go to a lot of work on a model specifically to use at a tournament and then find it's not allowed.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Reaper Miniatures make a great line of Lizardmen that I use in my Lizardmen army. They make great Hero and Lord choices. A majority, probably 95%, of my models are GW. I have been told that I can't use my 'Saurus' because they aren't GW models. They actually are, but are from 3+ Editions ago. If it's not the newest of the new models, most people don't know that they are a GW model.


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah right, I've got a dozen old slann riders on cold ones just stripped and waiting for something to be done... I wonder what reaction they'd get if included in a new lizardman list at the local?
Reaper miniatures are awesome by the way! I never saw their site before and will now definately get some of their vampire models (for heros) to throw into the mix! 
If it fits the look and scale of the army and uses the right sized base, then go for it and get the best models for your army from any company... Just have the GW equivalents if in tournament mode then!
Cheers y'all


----------

